# What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!) **Updated 4/9**



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay...so I am kind of in a dilemma! There are two does I am looking at from Nicole. One is Maylin(Dam: CH Quarter Mile Minnie's Mulieke Sire: *B LakeShore Ace Roulette) and the other is Just Fooled You(Dam: LakeShore-Farms DEX Sahara Sire: *B LakeShore EX Summer Sin). And either way if I get a doe from Nicole or not I am planning on keeping a doe kid out of Flicka and Laredo(if that's what we end up calling him...we're getting tired of looking). Flicka is a maternal granddaughter of Roulette and Laredo is a Roulette son.

Good things about Maylin: Roulette has awesome daughters...Flicka's dam, Faylin, is a gorgeous doe! Maylin got her dry leg last year as a dry yearling. She is a nice girl, very well put together....Mulieke is also a very pretty doe. Bad things: Maylin is not as level across the rump as Mulieke is and she needs a longer neck.

Good things about Just Fooled You: She is very long, sharp, and dairy. Her dam, Sahara, scored 44 on Rear Udder Arch in 2006. I am pretty sure she has a nicer topline than Sahara(it was hard to tell..she was bouncing all over the place). I believe she also has her dry leg. Bad things: She has Sahara's short ears. She is also a little on the small side, but Sahara isn't a small doe.

What do you think? I think I may have ruled out Maylin because of the Flicka X Laredo cross kids since they will be linebred on Roulette. I am not a fan of short Nubian ears, but both of the bucks we are getting this year should be ear bucks. What I would hope with Just Fooled You is that she gets most of Sahara's good qualities...which, so far she has the sharpness, length, and dairyness. She did get those ears, however. Anyways...I am hoping that she would also get some of Sahara's good udder qualities...plus Sin is a very nice buck! Like I said before...I am keeping a Flicka X Laredo doe kid if I get Maylin or Just Fooled You or neither of them. Oh and another thing...when I was doing my prayers yesterday and just sitting there...Just Fooled You kept poping into my head...maybe a sign from God?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

I really like Maylin alot, I like them both alot... Just get 'em both! That'll solve the problem. :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Sure! That's what you would do! :ROFL: Unfortunately.....two does is not an option.  Besides...I really need to stop at four bought does for my foundation. For Americans I have Millie(not the best show quality) and Libby(better....much better). And for Purebreds I have Flicka and either Maylin or Just Fooled You(I am not sure what she calls her for short) or neither. This year I will only have one homebred doe and that's one of Libby's girls and the rest will be bought.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

I feel sorry for you, they are both really nice!! :lol:

Honestly though, I think I like Maylin better, she has more style, better body capacity, and I like her dam(didn't find Fooled's dam)

So are you still keeping a kid out of Flicka then if you get one of these does?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Nicole sold Sahara because she wasn't THE nicest doe. She had a lot of good qualities, but she also had short ears, not a very nice back, and was a bit steep in the rump. Here is a link to the page LakeShore had for her: http://www.lakeshorefarms.com/sahara.htm I just talked to Nicole a little while ago and she said that Fooled is level across the topline, but does have more of a steep rump than she would like.

This is really hard, but I am waiting until everybody freshens to make my final decision. Nicole told me she wants be to get the best one possible before she tells other people that they will be available. :greengrin: There are other yearlings that she might sell, too...but she doesn't know who yet.

Yes, I will keep a doe kid out of Flicka next year no matter what...that is unless she doesn't have one of course! :roll: :lol: Watch now...she'll probably have doe kids this year and bucks next year! :doh:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Anybody else?? Please!

Who voted for Fooled? Why? Just curious! I want everyones opinions!!! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Wow, look at Sahara's udder width, that's probably the best thing I like about her, otherwise, I like Maylin's dam more, and I like Roullette's dam more than Sin's. That's just my opinion. I think either way you'd be good.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Thanks!

Anybody else?????


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

I voted for Fooled You... I did not see her pictures, but just from your description, it sounds like she is the doe for you.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Thank you!

I forgot to post the link to their pics. This link will go to the page that Fool is on: http://www.autumnacresfarm.com/Nubian%20Jr.%20Does.htm Then if you go to the FF page....Maylin is there. And on the Sr. Does page..you'll find Mulieke.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Posting this for Jacque, here is Just Fooled You: http://autumnacresfarm.com/Nubian%20Jr.%20Does.htm

And here is Maylin: http://autumnacresfarm.com/first_fresheners.htm

And Maylin's dam is the 5th doe: http://autumnacresfarm.com/Nubian%20Sr.%20Does.htm


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

LOL we posted at the same time


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

LOL! I guess we did!

Thank you everyone!

Anybody else? I know there are more dairy breeders on here than that!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Who are you leaning towards now Jacque? I really love Maylin. :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

I absolutely LOVE Maylin! I think she looks really stylish and correct. At least from what I've been learning from you guys. :wink:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

I like Maylin best. I like her body type better, her rear leg set and her breed character. She has a nice, high and wide escutcheon which will leave lots of room for an udder. I also like her dam's topline and body capacity better than Just Fooled You's dam. Maylin's dam's udder is nice although it could be a little larger. Maylin's sire's dam looks wonderful. She will be getting her udder from her sire's dam so this is an important place to look

As for Just Fooled You, I don't like the udder on Sin's dam - http://autumnacresfarm.com/Nubian%20Bucks.htm I much prefer Roulette's dam's udder - http://www.lakeshorefarms.com/tangaroo.htm I just overall prefer Maylin over Just Fooled You.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Wow...I guess I am surprised. Summer is a gorgeous doe. So is Tangaroo. Eliya...why don't you like Summer's udder? You'll never get another rear udder pic of her....that is her 2 yo FF udder. That fall when they were drying her up she got gangreen(SP?) and lost half of her udder. Just thought I would let you know. Good thing she finished her championship that year.

Tangaroo's LA scores (05-05 90 VVEE) :
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... N001196493

Summer's LA scores (04-03 92 EEEE):
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... N001255918


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Well, I guess I should say I like Tangaroo's udder better than Summer's. I like the attachment better on Tangaroo and her medial is much better. Summer's teats are also not as correct as Tangaroo's. They are nice and long, but turn out a little. Tangaroo's udder is a bit wider also. I like the picture of Summer that is on the Lakeshore's website better than the one on the Autumn Acres site - her rear udder looks much nicer. She is a very nice doe overall, but I just like the rear view of Tangaroo's udder better than the rear shot of Summer's. It is certainly a hard choice as they are both nice animals. I remember when I was trying to choose my MiniNubian kids from Dannette's herd - it is SOOOOOOOO hard!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Thank you for explaining. Don't think I don't appreciate your opinion, because I do. I just have never heard that anyone didn't like Summer. 

She got her milking star last year with half an udder. LakeShore also said that when she freshened in 2006 after loosing half her udder that fall....she milked 9.5 lbs!

Here you can see a 3 yo pic of her: http://www.hoanbu.com/NubianHerdsires.html Scroll down to the 2nd buck, LakeShore EX Summer Exodus. Then if you scroll down to the 3rd buck, Kastdemur's Free and Easy, his dam is a paternal sister to Summer. Breeze, Easy's dam, is another Doctor Luke daughter that appraised EX 92 EEEE last year. I think Luke had three daughters appraise that last year.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

WOW, what a doe! I just didn't like the rear udder picture of her I guess. I should have look at more pictures, but from the two that were on the bucks page of the Autumn Acres site, she didn't look as nice as the other doe. Just goes to show what a picture can say. Or not say! She certainly is a lovely doe and her udder looks much better in the side pictures than that one rear udder shot. Beautiful topline and body capacity (which also didn't show in the photo at Autumn Acres). And wow! 9.5 lbs on half an udder!?!?! That's one GOOOOD milker!!!

Now the choice is even harder! Come on, can't you just get them both?!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Yeah, for whatever reason the pics Nicole(Quarter Mile) got from Megan(LakeShore) are really crappy on her site...I almost wonder if they are scanned??

Yes, this is going to be a very hard choice. Nicole told me that Fool has a really open and wide escutcheon. She did get Sahara's dairyness, length, and sharpness. More levelness over the topline, but still a bit steep in the rump than Nicole would like, but not any worse than Sahara. Right now I am leaning toward Fooled....because we just got a Roulette son. I have a Roulette granddaughter...and that would be Flicka who is also a Sin daughter. Other thing is we will be selling Cass(a Sin son) this year, because we are also getting a buck from Holly(Hoanbu). And one more reason...I'll only have one buck to use on Maylin...our buck from Holly. I mean...I could do half brother/half sister breedings...because I did with Cass and Flicka(and that is if she did settle). And like I said...unfortunately I can only get one. That would be 4 bought goats this year...a buck and a doe from Nicole and a buck and a doe from Holly. We need to actually keep some of our own.  :lol: :greengrin:

Decisions, decisions! :hair: :help:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?*

Anybody else? Beth...fritzie...dairy breeders! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

That is alot of milk!! I guess Fooled you may be a better option..... Senshi's dam lost half of her udder too, but even on one half an udder she milked 1,428 pounds on the 305 DHIA test.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

It's too hard. Just do eeny, meeny, miney mo and get it over with. LOL :ROFL: :greengrin: They both sound like wonderful does. Look at your herd and see what you want to improve. If your buck has a fault, try to get the doeling that is strongest in that area. If you have a Roulette, son already go with Just Fooled You. I still think either one would be great for your herd. I don't know what to tell you except to draw straws or flip a coin. :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Judging by the pictures i like fooled you better. They are both very nice does but by the way maylin is set up im a little leary of her rump angle. Fooled You looks to be in a much more natural stance then maylin. Maylin looks like she is punched down in the loin more then she should be making her apear to have a more level rump then she acually does. I do like her uphill stance and her smoothly blended shoulders. Fooled You is longer in the body and has a little bit more of the wedge shape from front to back that i like. She has a longer neck and more shapely and longer ears. She seems to have the typical nubian "look everywhere" personality that i like to see in the nubians. I like to see those typical breed traits come through. She is very alert to where she is. Though she may have also been handled by sonmeone she doesnt know and was looking for mom like my does do. though there is a straight line from Maylines hocks to pasturns her rear leg set looks a bit off to me. I like the more natural set to fooled You's legs. There is a straight line from her pins to her hicks to her pasturns. When she freshens if she has a shapely udder there will be one third behind the leg one third hidden by the leg and one third in front of the leg. while still maintaing that natural pretty leg set. Her cannon bones are also longer then Maylins indicating to me that she will be a taller doe. though there is not a rear shot of Fooled You, you can still see that she carriesd a very high and wide escutchen. You can usually tell by how far apart the legs are placed. You can usually see hockiness from the side too. The rear toes usually point out rathern then forewards. Folled you tracks straight ahead. 
Like i said they are both nice does. And im just one opinion. But i like to see a doe who naturally sets herself up when she is just standing, a doe that doesnt need a lot of help from the handeler. A doe that naturally shows herself off. To me fooled you is that doe. I really like her a lot more.

I just took a look at summer, i like her a lot, i see a little weakness in the chince but nothing major. I dont see a steepness in the rump, yes in the first picture she is a little steep but i think a lot of it she was set a little off. As she gets older her rump levels out. She has a very shapely udder and its well attached. Her teats apear to be set a little to the outside. And that can make it a little hard to milk but teats are only worth three points on the scorecard. If she has shapely teats that are a good size you shouldnt have any probelms. And judging by summers she will. The buck may have improved the placement.

So all in all i still like Fooled You better.

beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Thank you! :greengrin:

Just Fooled You doesn't have very good ears. But both of the bucks we own/will get should have nice ears. Laredo, our Roulette son, has nice longs ears and has a nice roman nose already(you can see some pics of him when we brought him home in the photogenic section titled "He's HERE!!!"). And our buck that has yet to be born(should be due within a week or two now! YAY!) should have really nice ears.

I think I am going to tell Nicole that I am interested in Fooled. She told me she isn't exactly sure that she wants to get rid of her, but she has 8 coming yearlings and there is only 2 that she knows are definitely bred...she said there is NO WAY she is keeping 6 dry yearlings and having 6 FF 2 year olds! :ROFL:

Last year when I went to look at doelings from Nicole...for whatever reason I had pretty much decided against a Faylin doe kid. Got there and was looking and them and what did I do??? I brought home a Faylin doe kid! :lol: When we went and got Laredo and look at the girls...Nicole had already told me Fooled might be one she sells. I had COMPLETELY decided against her, because I knew she had gotten Sahara's ears(I am not a fan of short ears). Got there and was looking at her and I actually liked her. And I have thought getting her more than Maylin...I was actually more impressed by her than Maylin. Like I said above..we have ear bucks, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. And I have convinced myself...breed character on a Jr. are only 10 points and on a Sr. 5 points. :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

yea sometimes its hard to tell things in a picture. She was waving her head around. but i really like her a lot better. and like you said ears are not worth very many points. Sometimes thats what it comes down to when picking. Who has better what in the bigger point chatagories. Especially if you show.
beth


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Here is my 2 cents,

I have know clue which is better. I just don't. I think you would be VERY lucky to have any of them. I know many of us, including myself, would think something HALF as good as any of them, would be the coolest thing ever. I would like to say that there is probably NO 8th grader in the WORLD that knows more about dairy goats then you do. I think you know as much about judging as an ADGA judge. If the judges at my 4-H skillathon interview thought that I was very knowledgeable, they would pass out if they saw you. I am no ADGA judge, I think Maylin looks ''dairy'', could hardly see Just Fooled You, and I have always liked Flicka. Most 8th graders would be VERY lucky to get a $5 scrub goat, and they probably wouldn't want him anyway. I don't recognize any of those bloodlines, although I have heard of Lakeshore Nubians. The only bloodlines I know are the ones my goats have, which aren't that impressive anyway, and the bucks we are breeding to. [A good percentage of mine ARE scrub goats, but I am still VERY happy with them.] I don't want to sound mean, but if you MUST have one, I would go with Maylin. I think you are very lucky to have what you have, Bella for example is gorgeous. And the ADGA show, I am TWICE as close to it as you, and even though I have asked my parents lots of times, there is a very slight chance I am going. And if I do, I would go there empty handed, and come back empty handed. No Spotlight Sale for me. [Remember what I said.] Sorry that I rambled and even more sorry if I offended you, if you must get one, get the best and get Maylin.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Thank you Ashlyn.

Trust me...no Spotlight Sale for me either.  I would love to see it though...but the Convention is in CA as is the 2009 ADGA Nationals. The only way we pay for the new goats we buy is with the money that we have got from goats we have sold...most of the time anyways. I really appreciate the nice things you said about me. Thank you again! :greengrin: I don't think I know as much as a judge, though. :wink: Although becoming a judge is something I have thought of doing. The good Lord has Blessed us very much and I, too, am VERY happy with what I have. And no....you didn't offend me. :wink:

I just got news this morning that Easy Money(our 1st choice buck reserved from Holly - Hoanbu) was born! I started a new thread on him. I am so excited! And guess what...he has ears that wrap around his muzzle and almost reach his eye! That would be great, especially if I do get Fooled, theres the buck I am breeding her to! :greengrin:

I guess to me...I just see more potential with Fooled in my herd than Maylin...especially having two bucks that aren't as closely related, but still being able to linebreed.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

sorry it took so long for me to reply but at first i could not find the pictures(another senior moment) i voted for fool. i really like her. she looks to be a big doe yet very feminine & dairy looking. i really like them both but there is just some thing about fool & i can't put my finger on it. i think either way you will get a really nice doe.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Thank you! I know! There is just something I like about her...I don't know if it is her style or what...but I sure do like her! :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

i like the natural way she presents herself. the more i look at her the more i like her. She is more apealing to look at. I like a doe that pops out and makes me say wow. of the two fooled you is definatly the one who makes me say wow. general apearance is worth fifty five points for a junior doe. Thats more then half her total points. But general apearance is going to be the first thing a judge sees as that doe moves around the ring and then stops. Before a judge even gets his hands on her. you can base a lot of general apearance on just looking. Dairy chacter is worth 30 points on a junior doe, to me, fool is a lot more feminine clean and smooth looking throughout. She is a more refined doe with the cleaner more dairy and feminine look. those are going to be your two biggest breakers on the scorecard and to mea just based on those two catagories fool would win on both. Judging by her picture. Of course you are the one to get your hands on them. And do what your gut tells you.
Ok i rambled on again, but like fritzie said. there is something about fool that says look at me. over all of the other does in the ring look at me. im going to be the one to watch.
beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Beth that is what i thought also. she just kinda jumps out at you saying hey look at me i am here.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Yep...that must be it. :greengrin: She sure has that personality! When we were up at Nicole's....she was jumping ALL over the place!! They had been shut in for a few days since the weather and that day Nicole had opened up their door to go outside...boy was she a happy little goat! :lol: :horse: :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Well whichever you choose I hope you post LOTS of piccies! :wink: I'm getting my first registered girl in about a little over a week! :leap:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Just Fooled You caught my eye from the beginning, too. Like you guys said, there is definitely something about her that just makes you go "WOW!". Maylin is gorgeous too. But Fooled would be my choice out of the two. 

Any progress on getting one Jacque?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!)*

Congrats Crissa!!

Thanks! No...I haven't talked to Nicole for a while. I will probably be calling her soon, though. Maylin and the yearlings will probably be kidding this weekend(she induces). And plus...when we sent Cass' papers in...ADGA sent them to Nicole...even though it says we are the owners! :scratch: She said that she was gong to send it out last Monday and it's not here yet. Takes us 2 1/2 hours to get to Nicole...I don't think it should take it 8 days to get here! :roll: So I wanted to ask if she did send it out...that way I don't have to worry about not getting Cass' papers because they are floating around somewhere! :lol:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!) *Update**

UPDATE!!!

I talked to Nicole last night. Not 100% sure yet, but I do think I will be getting Fool! Maylin kidded with a single doe kid. She said that Maylin is very pretty. Nicole also said that Maylin's doe kid is gorgeous! Only problem is for Nicole....she reserved along with Flicka's sister's doe kid to a person out in CA! She is not sure if she is keeping Maylin or not....she has two more does to kid out and then she'll decide. Actually...Maylin's doe kid is like a 3/4 sister to Flicka. Maylin and Faylin, Flicka's dam, are paternal sisters. Maylin was bred to Sin, Flicka's sire. I asked her which one she thought was better...Fool or Maylin. She said Fool will most likely milk more. She said that she really likes Fool, but someone has to go and she isn't so keen on her rump angle. She said that is her biggest fault and the biggest reason she is letting her go....and I asked if it was as bad as Sahara's and she said no it is better than Sahara's! YAY! She said that she just has too many...and has others with better rumps. She said to me "I keep thinking...What am I doing?! Do I really want to sell this doe(Fool), especially since I sold Sahara and don't have excess to those lines anymore?" She said that she is really wide in the rear like Sahara so she keeps thinking "What am I doing?", but she told me that even if I do come back with Fool and beat her in the ring she won't be upset, because she knows she got a good home and a show home. :greengrin: She said that she has excellent feet and legs. I asked if she had a weak chine because I know Sahara did, but she said she doesn't. She said when she was born she was so long she thought she would have a weak chine, because longer does are more prone to be weak in the back sometimes. Fool does have her dry leg. The only reason Nicole took her to that show is because it was a pay back show and she just wanted to see if she could bring home a little extra money. She said she was just an itty bitty April kid and she went Grand! LOL! Nicole said "Well I'm glad I brought her"....she didn't expect her to do THAT well! :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!) *Update**

thats great! I think fool will do wonderful things for your breeding program. maybe nicole would someday buy a doe kid back from you out of her.
beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!) *Update**

it is very hard to sell your does but every year you just know that some one has to go. i sold a total of 5 does this fall & i hated to see them go but on the other had if they go to a show home & beat me it just shows that i do sell my best. plus when they win it is your herd name that is annonced so it is great PR for your herd.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think is best?(Dairy peoples!!) *Update**

Thanks!!! Beth...I, too, think she will be great for my breeding program! And Fritzie....your right too. Sometimes you just gotta let go of a few to keep others. I am excited! Nicole has told me she wants me to get the best. Today...Mom told me that when she first called and told us about Laredo that she also said that I remind her a lot of herself when she was my age. So I know she is looking out for me and my herd. :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I talked to Nicole just a little while ago. It is official..she is selling Fool and she is going to be mine! I am very happy and I can't wait to see what our bucks will do for her! :stars: Oh and another plus...she is only $275! :greengrin: :leap: :stars:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on a beautiful doe jaque! And what a price! i think your going to be really happy with her. I bet you cant wait to get her into the ring and show her off. Or let her show herself off! I have a couple of march doe kids who i think are going to be doing the same. I had them out last night and sort of had them set while they were eating. Wow what great things apex has done for my herd!
LOL 
beth


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Jacque!! That is SO great!! I bet you are so excited!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:stars: :leap: that is great. so will i get to see you & her in the ring at the nationals? i am sure that you will do great things with her


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!!!!

Fritzie...I do believe I will be taking Fool!! I will be there with her paternal sis Flicka(she is going to be a yearling milker). :greengrin:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

we will have to make sure to look each other up. i will be taking some dry's & some milkers


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You must be soo excited!!!!!! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We will!! It will be nice to meet you!

I am Chels! I am already excited to see what she and Easy Money will produce! :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh YAY Jacque!!! Oh my gosh! How exciting is that??? You lucky . You must know I am sitting here drooling. LOL! I am so happy for you


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Katherine! I am so excited! I can't wait to get her! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great Jacque!! Be sure to post lots of pics when you get her!!


----------

